# Road Trip - Saturday March 9th, 2013



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Road Trip Planned with the following destinations:

Big Show
Coral Reef Shop
Advanced Reef Aquatics
R2O
RR
AK
NAFB

Depending on interest levels this may not be the scheduled route. Pick-up and drop off will be along 401, TTC line, or Bayview & Steeles. I am not above taking $5-$10 for gas *hint* *hint* First come first served.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hi Taipan,
how long does this usually take?
I might not be able to go this time, but maybe next...?!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Each Roadtrip is different. Typically it starts around 10am and runs until 5pm.

This weekend....I'm thinking it will be from 10am to about 3pm. 

No worries...there's always a "next time"


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Pm sent.......................


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Responded.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats call efficiency


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm bored.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

How about a tank tour?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sweet ride said:


> How about a tank tour?


MAST has a tank tour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sweet ride said:


> How about a tank tour?


We'll stick with retail places for now......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoryureppa and Explor3r are in. 1 spot left unless there are 2 interested physically 'small' individuals. 

Tentative Schedule:

NAFB - New shipment, opening at 10am
Advanced Reef Aquatics - New Shipment
The Coral Reef Shop
Big Show
ORG - (Pick up an item for a forum member)
R2O - New Shipment
RR
AK
SUM (Time Permitting)
ReefQuarium (Time Permitting)

Special requests/stops will be entertained.






PMs and e-mails have been answered.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

What is "RR" short for? Also, if AK if for aquatic kingdom I believe they are now closed as of Monday march 4 and will reopen in their new location on April 1 or around then.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Chaoticblissx said:


> What is "RR" short for? Also, if AK if for aquatic kingdom I believe they are now closed as of Monday march 4 and will reopen in their new location on April 1 or around then.


RR= Reef Raft in Mississauga.
Prices are a little steep, but they have a lot of designer corals, and usually have plenty of frags available, too. Can someone let me know if they have any trimma tevegae in stock? Thx!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

What TeeMee wrote.  I'll keep my eyes open and take pics TeeMee . Learned something new today (re: AK).


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

My next trip to Mississauga will have to include a stop to reef raft........does anyone have details on this store? Address, website, phone number or hours? Can't find anything


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Reef Raft
1650 Dundas St. East
Unit 2
Mississauga, ON L4X 2Z3
Tel: 905-290-9693

Literally sandwiched between AK and R2O. As for hours....it varies. Closed Mondays and usually Tuesdays. Best piece of advice is to call ahead of time. It has already been established that e-mails are not generally answered in a timely manner. It's a known and acknowledged issue.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

teemee said:


> .....Can someone let me know if they have any trimma tevegae in stock? Thx!!!.....


An afterthought:

- That is one cool looking fish. Learned something new today.
- Thought you were out of salt.....never left  (like Zenafish) - glad to hear it.
- I'll be on the lookout for it....I'll ask about availability and pricing too.

Cheers.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shoryureppa and Explor3r are in. 1 spot left unless there are 2 interested physically 'small' individuals.

Tentative Schedule:

NAFB - New shipment, opening at 10am
Advanced Reef Aquatics - New Shipment
The Coral Reef Shop
Big Show
ORG - (Pick up an item for a forum member)

Very much appreciated.

R2O - New Shipment
RR
AK
SUM (Time Permitting)
ReefQuarium (Time Permitting)

Special requests/stops will be entertained.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Taipan said:


> What TeeMee wrote.  I'll keep my eyes open and take pics TeeMee . Learned something new today (re: AK).


Thx taipan!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Taipan, text me when you are heading to dundas and I'll probably come out for that part. I have kids stuff on sat mornings, but I think I should be able to make the dundas part of the trip!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooo....excellent. Good to hear from you. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

1 Spot left - RR just got in Aussie SPS........


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish I could go! To bad I have work...... Taipan you should hook me up with your job so we can have more time to bromance! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There's always a 'next' time for a Road Trip (Next week's RR shipment is LPS *hint *hint). As for my job - grass is always greener on the other side.....you can have it, take it, please.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

these trips are very much fun, you shouldn't miss it


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

thmh said:


> I wish I could go! To bad I have work...... Taipan you should hook me up with your job so we can have more time to bromance!
> 
> PEWPEW!


Umm if you really want to go you could, remember you can always wake up sick to go to work


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

These RoadTrips is very much escapist for me....and others. Leave your cares behind for a few hours. Vaporize.....why aren't you on the list?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

R see you in a few hours


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

remember to txt me when you guys are heading to dundas! I need to get out without the kiddies


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs. Will do.


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Red, what time you thinkin youll be along Dundas?? I got some to give ya back   , thanks Man!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking bewteen 11-12. No worries if that doesn't work. You can leave the love at R2O, RR, or Advanced. lol Cheers. I'll e-mail you enroute from John's.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun on your road trip guys! Younguys should keep us updated on what you guys find so we can droll @ work. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome trip and nice to finally meet you Alex! Taipan and Alex crack me up!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone get anything special?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a couple hours away from hubby and the kids ! Im the winner of the day


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> Awesome trip and nice to finally meet you Alex! Taipan and Alex crack me up!


It was great to meet you too, we have so many things in common and for sure we had fun, next time we will bring a couple of m4s and go to the shooting range after...I have to thank R who made this road trip possible; let me tell you again what a great person you are. Gracias



teemee said:


> Anyone get anything special?


Got lots Marg from every single store...unfortunally when we arrived to BIGSHOW I was out of cash which it made me sad cos he has the nicest stock I ever seen just absolutely fantastic, he is a truth hobbyist.


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pictures, please


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

bluer6 said:


> Pictures, please


Before OR after we finished the 2-4 of beer? Oh wait..... You were referring to the coral.....


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Beers were involved :0 dang it I should have tagged along, ahh theres always next time


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks everyone. Cheers.*



Shoryureppa said:


> Awesome trip and nice to finally meet you Alex! Taipan and Alex crack me up!


It was a great time had by all. Thanks guys. Explor3r CLEANED up. I'm happy you guys got to coming to new places and meeting new people. I'm also glad people got to put a face to a name at the LFS.



teemee said:


> Anyone get anything special?


Explor3r cleaned up. He was a buying machine  . I'll post some of my pics later. Sig might share too 

Saw some nice gorgs at John's and RR if I'm not mistaken. R2O will keep an eye out for the fish you are looking for on their weekly lists.  BigShow has some cherry Aussie Acans and SPS he is curing before sale and pics. 



damsel_den said:


> I got a couple hours away from hubby and the kids ! Im the winner of the day


+1 Nice seeing you again.

P.S. - for what it's worth.....NEXT week Coral Reef Shop will have a nutty Indo shipment. RR will have a crazy Aussie shipment - primarily LPS. I'm uncertain of my schedule for a roadtrip at this time.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for making the trip out to Hamilton. It was good to finally meet you both.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Road Trip Eye Candy.....*

Here are some pics of my finds:

Aussie Acan Trio, Tri-Colour Acro, "Superman" Montipora, "Reef Raft" Nauti-Spiral, Aussie Blue Sympodium 

P.S.: Shoryureppa.....how's that sexy chalice?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you allocate one of your buses next time for this purpose 

http://www.taipantours.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sig said:


> Can you allocate one of your buses next time for this purpose
> 
> http://www.taipantours.com/


Hey Sig, 
You did see that Taipan tours are fancy boat charters?!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> Can you allocate one of your buses next time for this purpose
> 
> http://www.taipantours.com/


I'll see what I can do.


----------

